# Please vote for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue



## slavetoabunny (Sep 23, 2009)

The Animal Rescue Site has partnered with Petfinder.com for this contest. Because we are registered with Petfinder we are eligible to win. People vote for a shelter or organization and the winner receives funds to help with the care of the animals.(Even some of the lower prizes are several thousands dollars!!)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs

Search for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue and vote for us. You can vote once a day, so everyone please save the link and keep coming back day after day and vote! Voting ends December 20th so we have a lot of time to rally as many people as we can to vote for us!! So send this to all your friends, post the link as your facebook status, do whatever you can to get the votes!!
Let's help our bunnies!!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 23, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you!!!! If everyone gets the word out, we have a chance at getting some money!

Our local chapter had a $1,400 vet bill this month, which I will be paying out of pocket. Half of it was for 2 rabbits, one did not make it. Thank you for helping.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2009)

***BUMP*** Please vote today and everyday! Thank you!!!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 24, 2009)

-runs off to vote-


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 24, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue

Gainesville, FL 32601

More Info


Voted!


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Sep 25, 2009)

I voted, though the confirmation of vote was strangely amusing to me. I had to name a rodent. No, not give him a name like Skippy, Fred, or Chip, but a more "general" name. Like "squirrel". Which, incidentally, was holding a nut....the nut was irrelevant.
Initially, I was tempted to challenge the depth of applicable responses by submitting Sciurus carolinensis (eastern squirrel), but quickly realized that I was the only one having fun, and my wit would go unnoticed by the computerized tally. 
:stikpoke


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 25, 2009)

voted:bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!! Don't forget to vote everyday.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Mr.NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I voted, though the confirmation of vote was strangely amusing to me. I had to name a rodent. No, not give him a name like Skippy, Fred, or Chip, but a more "general" name. Like "squirrel". Which, incidentally, was holding a nut....the nut was irrelevant.
> Initially, I was tempted to challenge the depth of applicable responses by submitting Sciurus carolinensis (eastern squirrel), but quickly realized that I was the only one having fun, and my wit would go unnoticed by the computerized tally.
> :stikpoke



:roflmao:



I voted btw


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 25, 2009)

Voted!







Squirrel


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for voting today! I had a picture today that I wasn't sure was a hog or pig. Pig worked. I'm waiting to see a rabbit.

Please vote everyday. RO has been instrumental in winning contests before. I know we can do it again!!


----------



## BethM (Sep 25, 2009)

I followed the link, fully intending to vote for you, Patti. But then I realized that my rescue is also registered with Petfinder, and we are also in need of the money. So I had to vote for my own rescue, instead. Sorry!

:sofa:



Missouri House Rabbit Society, Kansas City


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I followed the link, fully intending to vote for you, Patti. But then I realized that my rescue is also registered with Petfinder, and we are also in need of the money. So I had to vote for my own rescue, instead. Sorry!
> 
> :sofa:
> 
> ...


No problem...I fully understand. Good luck, let's hope that we both get some money!!!


----------



## BethM (Sep 25, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> No problem...I fully understand. Good luck, let's hope that we both get some money!!!


Good luck to you, as well!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

I too have started voting for the local shelter, sorry.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

I voted!

Mr.NorthernAutumn I like your avitar!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 27, 2009)

Voted!

So many shelters to vote for and only one vote. 

Gainesville Rabbit Rescueis ranked 32.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Voted!
> 
> So many shelters to vote for and only one vote.
> 
> Gainesville Rabbit Rescueis ranked 32.



Yay!! :bunnydance::bunnydance: We're movin' on up. GRR was 70 on Friday. The contest runs into December (I think the 14th). I know it's a long contest, but if everyone can keep up the pace and take just a moment to vote everyday I know we can win something. Even one of the lesser prizes would be a blessing for us.

Thanks again :hug:.


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 27, 2009)

Voting every day!


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 27, 2009)

I plan on voting every day!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2009)

Voted, and I'm getting an email sent to me daily so I don't forget.

Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 27, 2009)

voted #32


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 28, 2009)

We are at 26 this morning!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

Gainsville Rabbit Rescue is at 42 

I found it at 42. It went up..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still seeing 26:










Displaying 1 shelters (1 to 1) â Page 1 of 1

rank
name
location





26
Gainesville Rabbit Rescue




Gainesville, FL 32601

More Info


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

Then I guess were looking at 2 differen't rankings


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 29, 2009)

GRR is #21 today!! Thank you for voting.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 29, 2009)

The voting page isn't working anymore. I get as far as naming the animal then I get Apache Tomcat/6.0.20 Error report with a lot of Java Script I don't understand.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 29, 2009)

It's working fine for me. Please keep trying!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 29, 2009)

Been voting every day!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2009)

Voted! 

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue
Gainesville, FL 32601

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2009)

In less than a week we have moved up from #70 to #20 in the state of Florida and from #422 to #341 in the entire United States. Thanks for taking the time to vote to help the bunnies!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 30, 2009)

voting everyday here too


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2009)

Elephant :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone's support, we are moving up fast in the ranks! If we can keep up the momentum, I really think we have a chance for a prize. 

Thank you to everyone who takes the time to vote everyday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2009)

We have moved up to #18 in he state and #312 in the country!! Please don't forget to vote. You are making a huge difference - thank you!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 1, 2009)

Cow. :brownbunny


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 2, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2009)

We are at #276 in the country and #15 in the state!!! We are moving up fast thanks to all of you that are voting every day. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Please share the link with your friends and other forums you may belong to.


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 2, 2009)

rabbit!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 2, 2009)

sheep


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a problem the other day choosing between mouse and rat. It was a mouse.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I had a problem the other day choosing between mouse and rat. It was a mouse.


LOL I did too. I picked RAT and was wrong.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2009)

#14 in the state and #248 in the country. Thank you for voting today!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2009)

lion :bunny5


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I had a zebra today.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

Rabbit


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 4, 2009)

elephant...today and yesterday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

Frog


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a rabbit today. Surely a good sign!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 5, 2009)

Today we are #228 in the country and #13 in the state! %Thank you for your vote today.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 5, 2009)

elephant....AGAIN inkelepht:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 5, 2009)

fish


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> lion :bunny5


Lion again.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 5, 2009)

i had a dog today. 

I voted today and i have been trying to put it up on my facebook message everyday, i forgot a few days but i will keep doing it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you so much Fran! I really appreciate your posting on your Facebook. I know we can do this!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Oct 5, 2009)

Been voting each day, up to 11th! One more and you want even need to search it


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is #11 in the state and #208 in the country!!! Thanks for voting today.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 6, 2009)

tiger
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I had a problem the other day choosing between mouse and rat. It was a mouse.


Thanks for the heads up, I voted mouse. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone posted on PetBunny! I mentioned having a friend who fosters and that the rescue could use the help.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much Ali!!! We just had two rabbits give birth to a total of 9 babies. My head is spinning thinking of the spay/neuter bills coming up.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw that. Hey who does the Twitter account for you guys?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I saw that. Hey who does the Twitter account for you guys?


One of our volunteers in Gainesville takes care of it. I'm ashamed to say that I've never gone there. I'm online enough without Tweeting!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 7, 2009)

We are still #11 in the state, but have moved up to #192 in the country. Please cast your vote today. We want to get into the top 10!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 7, 2009)

cow


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 7, 2009)

cat


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I saw that. Hey who does the Twitter account for you guys?
> ...



I follow them and retweet their post. :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2009)

We are still stuck at #11 in the state, but continue to climb impressively in the national rankings. Please remember to vote today!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah! Rabbit. :bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 8, 2009)

lion!

GRR made the top 10, Patti!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2009)

*Rabbit.

Showing at #11 for me



NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> lion!
> 
> GRR made the top 10, Patti!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is #9 in the state of Florida and #166 in the country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Please continue to vote today and everday.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...k=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2009)

Cow


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Twice a day, at home and at work.


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Oct 9, 2009)

Still Voting 

zebra

I wonder what animal they will use for the letter "A"?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 9, 2009)

Rabbit again! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Rabbit again! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


That is surely a good luck sign!! Thanks so much for voting. I just know we can win this.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checking in because even though I have been poorly, I have been voting daily- on Firefox and Safari browsers! 

SO happy that you finally made it to the Top 10! Hope you get even further!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much Jen!! Please spread the word to your UK friends. We are on our way to the top!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 10, 2009)

Voted in Explorer Zebra


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 10, 2009)

We are hanging in there at #9 in the state and have moved up to #152 in the nation. Thank you for voting today!!!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been voting but haven't had time to post here.

Today was RABBIT :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 10, 2009)

I had a bear today.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 10, 2009)

I voted, got a frog 

Hope it helps!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I voted, got a frog
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks Grace! Every vote helps. Please vote everyday and spread the word to your friends. I know we can win this. Even just winning one of the $1,000 prizes would pay for the upcoming 10 spay/neuters we are going to have for our two litters (plus 2 spays for the momma's).

Thanks again everyone. It means a lot to me that you are all so diligently helping us out! :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 10, 2009)

Elephant & Sheep


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Elephant & Sheep


Sheep and Dog.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2009)

Bear. :brownbunny

Moved to#9 state and #144 in the nation.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 11, 2009)

rabbit and sheep

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2009)

I just discovered that even though our desktop computer and my wireless computer are on the same network, I can vote on each one daily! Yay!!

I'm so disappointed that my work computer blocks this site.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been voting in Firefox and Explorer


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2009)

8th place! This is so exciting!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2009)

Group binky time! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue has moved up to #8 in the state and #133 in the national rankings................on our way to #1!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for taking the time to think about the rabbits and cast your vote.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

Lion & Sheep

inkbouce:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 12, 2009)

Frog and Cat.

They shoulduse better pictures, I had to look twice to make sure it was that animal.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue needs your help! We have slipped back to #9 in the state. Please vote for us today. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 13, 2009)

Elephant


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 13, 2009)

Fish 

9th and 134.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still at #9 in the state and we have moved up to #123 in the national ranking. Thank you for taking the time to vote for the bunnies today.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 14, 2009)

Dog.

Got home late after spending the afternoon at the shelter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 14, 2009)

I voted today. Zebra and squirrel


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 15, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is back to #8 in the state and are #119 in the country. Thank you for voting every day and helping us help our 100+ bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Sheep & dog


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 15, 2009)

Squirrel. :bunny5


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 16, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is hanging in there at #8 in the state and have moved up to #118 in the nation. All of our volunteers, fosterers, and especially our precious bunnies, thank you for voting every day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


Elephant inkelepht:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

voted


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

dog & elephant


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 17, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still #8 in the state and have moved up to #116 in the nation. Don't forget to cast your vote for the bunnies today. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Vated I got a squirrel today


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 17, 2009)

sheep :bunny19


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 18, 2009)

cat & zebra


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 18, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is hanging in there at #8 in the state and #116 in the nation. Thank you for you vote for our bunnies today!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Elephant inkelepht:


Elephant. inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 18, 2009)

Pig


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 18, 2009)

horse x2


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still at #8 in the state and have moved up to #114 in the nation. Thank you for voting for the bunnies today. Let's break through that #8 barrier!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 19, 2009)

White tiger today beautiful picture


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


sheep and tiger


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 19, 2009)

Cow


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still stuck at darned #8 in the state, but have move up to #112 in the nation. The fact that we are still moving up nicely in the national rankings shows how important all your votes are. Keep voting everyday and let's make some bunny bucks!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 20, 2009)

frog & horse


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Lion


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 20, 2009)

Elephantagain. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 21, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still in a holding pattern at #8 in the state, but has moved up to #110 in the nation. All of our sweet bunnies need your help. I am picking up four more at the shelter today. Thank you for helping us by casting your vote everyday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 21, 2009)

cat & fish


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 21, 2009)

tiger :wave:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 21, 2009)

I have been trying to figure out why all of page5 contained members stating animal names when I clicked back a few pages and found... this. 
*:laugh:*

*Mr.NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I voted, though the confirmation of vote was strangely amusing to me. I had to name a rodent. No, not give him a name like Skippy, Fred, or Chip, but a more "general" name. Like "squirrel". Which, incidentally, was holding a nut....the nut was irrelevant.
> Initially, I was tempted to challenge the depth of applicable responses by submitting Sciurus carolinensis (eastern squirrel), but quickly realized that I was the only one having fun, and my wit would go unnoticed by the computerized tally.
> :stikpoke


Zebra, btw. lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ I have to live with that.. don't encourage him!

Dog and Pig (looks like a hog, but whatever... )


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 21, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ I have to live with that.. don't encourage him!
> 
> Dog and Pig (looks like a hog, but whatever... )


I hate to admit this, but one day I actually had an animal I couldn't identify! I had to close out my browser and re-vote. It was really a very poor picture...some sort of large cat.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 21, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ I have to live with that.. don't encourage him!
> 
> Dog and Pig (looks like a hog, but whatever... )


:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still #8 in the state and is now #109 in the nation. Please continue to vote daily for the bunnies and help us break the #8 barrier!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 22, 2009)

Voted. Fish and Horse


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 22, 2009)

Fish


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 23, 2009)

its wont load for me today:tears2::X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2009)

I voted twice earlier, but went to the site just now and it's not loading for me either. Temporary outage I guess?


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 23, 2009)

voted about 10 mins ago - elephant


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Voted-Dog-Bull dog


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2009)

mouse


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 23, 2009)

horse


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 24, 2009)

bear x2

Everyone don't forget that if you have multiple browers use them all to vote!! I have explorer and Firefox so I vote twice


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still #8 in the state and has moved up a notch to #108 in the nation. Let's keep and the momentum and vote today and every day for our beautiful bunnies. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Rabbit


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

zebra elephant inkelepht:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2009)

rabbit!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 24, 2009)

horse


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2009)

Lion


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 24, 2009)

Frog, zebra


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue remains at #8 in the state and #108 in the nation. At least we're not losing ground, but we would sure like to break out of #8. Thank you for voting today and everyday for the bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...k=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs

Frog and Fish


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 25, 2009)

Rabbit :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still at #8 in the state and have moved up to #104 in the nation. It looks like we can break that #100 mark this week and hopefully move up from #8. Thank you for your daily vote for our bunnies.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 27, 2009)

We're getting there! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue has moved up to #102 in the nation, although we are still at #8 in the state. Please cast your vote for the bunnies today and lets bust the #100 mark. Thank you to everyone who is taking a moment of your day to vote.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 28, 2009)

Frog. inkbouce:


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn (Oct 28, 2009)

frog


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 28, 2009)

frog, squirrel... boy, I hope we beat #8 soon!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still at #8 in the state and has advanced to #102 in the nation. I just know that we can crack the #100 mark this week! Thanks for your vote for the bunnies.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 28, 2009)

Are there any prizes for being in the top 100 or state top 10, Patti?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2009)

There is a prize for #1 in the state and then their are three grand prizes. There is also a $1,000 weekly prize for the rescue that gets the most votes during a 1 week period.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 28, 2009)

cow :bunny5


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 29, 2009)

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue has hit the magic #100 in the nation, although we continue to linger at #8 in the state. Thank you for your vote for the bunnies today and every day!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 29, 2009)

I voted today. I think I missed Yesterday it was a busy day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 29, 2009)

Fish :wiggle


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 29, 2009)

Rabbit, and sheep. Still voting twice daily, just been too sick to post in here!

I hope you guys can get past #8 soon!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you all and please spread the word on any lists you may belong to. I realize that it may be a long shot, but we have come a long way and are trying so hard. Thank you friends!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 30, 2009)

Pig and Sheep. Still sitting at #8 and #100


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 30, 2009)

Sheep :apollo:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 30, 2009)

One of our mathematical genious volunteers figured out that we need to get past #74 in the nation before we crack the #8 spot in the state (that is where #7 is right now). It looks like we will be sitting at #8 for a while, but we are steadily moving up. Please keep voting everyday and we will get there. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 30, 2009)

You still get name recognition and exposure for the rabbitswhile you are in the top ten for the stateand you are also listed in the top 100 over all. No one else has a specific rabbit name for their shelter.

Seminole County Animal Services and Pet Rescue by Judy wholeads Floridaare in the topten (6 and 10)over all.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 1, 2009)

Rabbit :bunnydance:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

I started voting today.

Tiger. Lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 1, 2009)

We slipped a little in the national rankings (#101), but are still very much in the running!!!

Judy is an extremely well-respected rescuer in Central Florida and deserves to win too. She already won a $1,000 weekly prize.

For a relatively small, rabbit-only rescue we are doing fantastically and are really hoping to win at least a $1,000 prize. That would pay for spays/neuters and cages for our 10 babies. They are going to have to be separated soon.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the support and votes from RO. Please spread the message to your friends.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2009)

I got my first rabbit when I voted today


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 1, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I got my first rabbit when I voted today


That has to be a good sign!! Thank you for voting Minda.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

Squirrel and elephant today. Rabbit and frog yesterday I think!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs

fish


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you one and all. We moving back up again. We are back to #100 again after a brief stint at #101. Vote, vote and then vote some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 3, 2009)

Squirrel and a lion today!

Here's the link, to save people going back up the thread: 

Edit: Removed link, because it was wrong!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 3, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Here's the link, to save people going back up the thread:
> Edit: Removed link, because it was wrong!


Here it is....

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


Dog.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 4, 2009)

We broke the #100 mark!!!!!! Gainesvilles Rabbit Rescue is now #99 in the nation. Help us keep moving up and win a prize to help us spay/neuter our 10 adorable new babies. Thank you for your vote for the bunnies!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 4, 2009)

frog today


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 4, 2009)

horse :bunny17:


----------



## irishlops (Nov 5, 2009)

Voted,


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 5, 2009)

Cats today- a tiger, and a... well, a cat!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 5, 2009)

bear :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

dog


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 6, 2009)

Zebra. Back up at #101


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2009)

Pig :bunny16


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2009)

We've slipped in the ratings to #101. Please keep voting!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 7, 2009)

HORSE 
Were at #102


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2009)

PLEASE VOTE!!!! Even though Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still #8 in the state, the competition is heating up and we have slipped to #102 in the nation. Please vote today and every day. Do it for the bunnies!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 8, 2009)

Tiger. :bump


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 8, 2009)

dog & frog


http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...k=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Please keep voting every day! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue is still #8 in the state, but have slipped to #104 in the nation. There is still a little over a month to go and we are still very much in the running. Vote, vote, vote!!!



http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_shelterchallengeresults_sidetabs


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Pig. :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Pig. :bunnydance:


Who you calling a pig Bubba? (LOL)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 9, 2009)

:laughsmiley:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 10, 2009)

Pig again. :grumpy:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 10, 2009)

Horse!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! We're still hanging in there!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 11, 2009)

:sunshineig


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 11, 2009)

mouse


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 11, 2009)

cat & horse

Gainesville is dropping 
#105 Gainesville Rabbit Rescue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 12, 2009)

Pig :grumpy: Hope it's not the swine flu. 


104 Gainesville Rabbit Rescue :bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 12, 2009)

fish


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 13, 2009)

Frog. :kiss:

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue - 107 :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 13, 2009)

Eeek! The competition is fierce. Even if we don't win anything, just having our name highly ranked should get us some attention.

Thank you so much to everyone who continues to vote everyday. Please take a moment each day to vote.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


Pig


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

lion


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2009)

Rabbit :bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 16, 2009)

frog


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2009)

frog


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone that continues to vote on a daily basis. Although, at this point, it is likely that we won't win a monetary prize; keeping us in the top 10 in Florida....and perhaps getting back into the top 100 in the nation....will go a long way in getting our name out there.

Please keep voting every day. It's not over yet!! Please cross-post to your bunny friends. Thank you again.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 17, 2009)

tiger


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 18, 2009)

Just click it...

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs

Bear.

Gainesville Rabbit Rescuedropped to#9 in the state, 109 overall.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

sheep


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that continue to vote for us everyday. While it is doubtful that we will win, we still feel that coming out in the top 10 is a great showing for our small rescue and gets our name out there.

Thank you again for taking the time to help Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2009)

zebra


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Pig


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2009)

bear


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2009)

Cat.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

rabbit


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 20, 2009)

zebra and sheep


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 21, 2009)

horsie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got a horse, too


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 22, 2009)

horse :laughsmiley:


----------



## missyscove (Nov 22, 2009)

rabbit
:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 22, 2009)

tiger *2 and dog


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2009)

pig... boar or sow, I can't tell


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 23, 2009)

squirrel, mouse and elephant


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2009)

Doggie. :biggrin2:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a cow today.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks all for continuing to take the time to vote everyday. I would love to keep our name in the top 10 even if we don't win. I think that would say a lot about a small rescue like us!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful albino tiger, and a cute little brown and white mouse

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...k=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 24, 2009)

fish*2 and pig


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2009)

Rabbit.

It figures. I was at the shelter today .... and came home with 3 fosters. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 2, 2009)

fish

Stan, do tell about the fosters!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 2, 2009)

Horse. :bunnydance:

Gainesville Rabbit Rescuestill#9 in the state, 116 overall. 

Christina, I volunteer at the shelter, and was told the staff was putting down some rabbits with the snuffles when I came in to work that day. Since everyone there knows that I help with the rabbits, I was given special consideration to become a foster. I had 10 minutes to decide as they started to move therabbits from the Hospital Ward to the Exit Ward. I took 2 youths (3 months old) and 1 bunny (4 months old)which wasattacked andbitenby other rabbits.


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

:?Are we still voting? I'm trying to keep up, but no one is bumping to remind me.

myheart


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2009)

I got a pig today.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Dec 11, 2009)

Mind if I cross post on goosemoose?
This is the first I've seen this, I don't get on here much.
Voting noooow!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_home_sidetabs



Fish.

Sorry I haven't been voting. Just have so many things going on, and watching the fosters. One foster wasn't eating and I had to take her back to the shelter for observation over night. Almost lost her the next day, but I am feeding her back to health with Critical Care.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Squirrel... my apologies for not voting more often


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2009)

pig


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 12, 2009)

cat


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 21, 2010)

:bump

New voting has begun


----------

